# Gefunden im Filter....



## Vera44 (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo!

Heute haben wir den Filter gereinigt und ein Fischlein gefunden. Er ist ca. 1 cm gross und ich habe keine Ahnung was es sein könnte. Mein Verdacht wäre ja - Notropis, aber Werner meinte ja die Jungs und Mädels wären noch zu  klein um..... Jedenfalls den schwarzen Strich seitlich sieht man schon deutlich. Leider sind die Bilder von der Seite nix geworden.
Ich habe keine Ahnung was es ist, ein Koi auf jeden Fall nicht. 
Der kleine Kerl ist nun im Pflanzteil, mal sehen ob er überlebt und was es wird....Vielleicht habt Ihr eine Idee.


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Hallo 

Ja Vera du hast recht 


es ist ein Fisch


Gruss Patrick


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
In der Größe könnte das so ziemlich alles sein ... Abwarten und schön auf den Kleinen aufpassen. 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Vera44 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Danke Patrick!

Ein Vogel würde __ fliegen,,,,,


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Hallo


Na dann weist du ja schon mal was es NICHT ist 

Gruss Patrick 


aber mal ehrlich bei dieser grösse kann man das ja noch gar nicht sehen


----------



## Vera44 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Mensch Patrick!

Die Koimädels sind immer noch rund und die Tropis sind laut Werner noch zu klein.... Und watt ess jetzt -  wer odda watt woret dann??????


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Hallo Vera 

Die Pflanzen vielleicht ???

was meinst du was da so alles mit in den Teich kommt , hast du letzter Zeit welche eingesetzt ???

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Nein Patrick!

Nur die Seerose aus dem leer gemachten Teich, da gab es nur Goldfische und Koi, dafür ist der Kleine zu schmal und zu lang.........


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

1cm zu lang 







Gruss Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Patrick - awwer jetzt extra vor de Pälzer - zu lang für die Proportionen....datt häscht uff pälzisch - dinn unn lang....


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Hallo Vera 

auch im Saarland hänn 1cm lange Goldies kä 3cm Bauch umfang glab isch mol iss halt ähn Derre

ich denk mit der Seerose hast du dir auch ein paar Goldies eingefangen, hattest du nicht auch __ Enten besuch ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Hi Patrick!

nein ich hatte keinen Entenbesuch. Und - haben Goldfische seitlich einen dunklen Streifen???


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

also mein Koinachwuchs sieht so aus


----------



## Vera44 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Hallo Susanne!

Deine Fischis sehen tatsächlich ähnlich aus. Allerdings - meine Mädels sind alle noch kugelrund
Der Kleine ist ja im Pflanzenteil. Vielleicht sehe ich ihn ja mal wieder wenn er etwas größer ist.
Ich habe aber auch im Teich keine weiteren Babys sehen können. Ich sollte vielleicht den Filter öfter inspizieren.

Für Deine Kleinen wünsche ich Dir alles Gute und Erfolg.


----------



## wp-3d (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Hallo Vera,

das Fischen auf dem Bild kann ich hier nicht gut
erkennen, aber ein dunkler Seitenstreifen deutet
auf einen Notropis.
Deine Tiere sind noch jung wenn sie die roten Badeanzüge
an hatten, gibt es schon ein wenig Nachwuchs.


Liebe Grüsse aus Kroatien


----------



## Vera44 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Hallo Werner!

Auf Deine Antwort hab ich gewartet. Und wie rot die Kleinen waren bzw. sind. Außerdem waren 2 Mädels rund. Auch sind 2 -3 Mädels immer im Pflanzteil. Dabei hab ich die Steine zum Übergang zum Teich so locker gelegt, dass die Notropis wechseln können, was sie auch gerne tun. Ansonsten schwimmt der Schwarm lieber im Teich. Gestern war auch Herrenbesuch bei den Mädels im Pflanzteil, Hoffentlich habe ich nicht beim Sauberkeitswahn/Fadenalgen entsorgen, was schlimmes angerichtet.
Morgen beim füttern versuche ich mal Bilder von Deinen soo toll schimmernden Tropis zu machen. Die sind echt ein Traum. Wenn ich die Koi füttere sind die Tropis dabei. Dann bekommen sie ihr Futter, das die Koi durch ihre Verfressenheit sofort zum sinken bringen.
So bekommt jeder seinen Anteil.
 Danke noch mal, sie bringen mir jeden Tag Freude.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*



Vera44 schrieb:


> Danke Patrick!
> 
> Ein Vogel würde __ fliegen,,,,,




Ich schmeiß mich gerade vom Sessel


----------



## Vera44 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Hallo Eva-Maria!

Doo sid man et nommo, so senn se ewen de Pälzers...


----------



## Vera44 (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Hallo!

Gibt es heute des Rätsels Lösung????
Ich habe heute im Pflanz- Teich/Filter "Kultur" gemacht. Dabei habe ich einen Fund gemacht.
Ein ca. 6 cm Fischi. Ich denke es ist das Fischi das ich im Filter gefunden hatte und gehofft habe dass es ein "Tropi" wäre. 
Ich hab mal Bilder gemacht, ich tippe auf - __ Goldfisch!!!
Da wir keine Goldfische haben, denke ich es ist ein Andenken an das TT 2013, dass die Eier an den Pflanzen waren.
Was meint Ihr????


----------



## Zacky (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

...aber schön sieht er aus...hat was...


----------



## Finalein (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

Das ist ja ein hübsches Fischli, Vera, dann paß mal schön auf den Kleinen auf.
Sehnsuchtsvolle Grüße in meine einstige Heimat    Lia


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Gefunden im Filter....*

... nur gut, dass ich keine Teichpflanzen dabei hatte,
sonst müsste ich mich wahrscheinlich schuldig bekennen 
Warum? Nun, die Schwester, sie hat einen Kussmund,  von Deinem schwimmt hier im Teich.
Schau' Dir mal unseren "Umfärber" an, der von wildfarben auf exakt
diese Farbkombi. Vll. 'nen Tick oranger, kann aber am Licht und der unterschiedlichen
Knipse liegen.


----------

